# Anyone wanna guess the gender



## xxema&bumpmjx

Am due to have my 20 week scan on Monday nervous excited but ive got my 12 weeks scan pictures if anyone wants to have a guess :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_00000014.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 27









IMG_00000015.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 26









IMG_00000016.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 31


----------



## Eleanor ace

I can't see a nub but I'm going to guess boy :)


----------



## lornapj83

I say girlie also I have my scan Monday too fingers crossed my baba is still a girl lol x


----------



## Mommeof3

I'm going to say boy


----------



## xxema&bumpmjx

lornapj83 said:


> I say girlie also I have my scan Monday too fingers crossed my baba is still a girl lol x

Thank you ladies my Lil girl wants me to have a girl an my Lil boy wants me to have a boy either way one of them around. Gonna be disappointed :cry: what time is your scan lornapj83 mines at 2pm gonna be along wait all day xx:cloud9:


----------



## Momto4monkeys

My guess is a girl! :)


----------



## xxema&bumpmjx

lornapj83 said:


> I say girlie also I have my scan Monday too fingers crossed my baba is still a girl lol x

Thank you ladies my Lil girl wants me to have a girl an my Lil boy wants me to have a boy either way one of them around. Gonna be disappointed :cry: what time is your scan lornapj83 mines at 2pm gonna be along wait all day xx:cloud9:


----------



## lornapj83

My scans 11 uk time I've been told girl at my private gender scan but I really want confirmation lol xx


----------



## xxema&bumpmjx

Mines 2pm UK time am waiting to have a private scan only because I wanted to make sure everything fine on my 20week appointment as am taking my to children with me so I cudnt make it special for themxx


----------



## mum22ttc#3

I would guess girl :)


----------



## 4boys1girl

hmm I guess boy :)


----------



## Hb.x

I think boy :blue:


----------



## WantaBelly

The nub is on the 3rd picture & I say :blue:


----------



## xxema&bumpmjx

:blue::blue:I can proudly say my scan was brilliant baby doing great an am having a Lil boy xxxxxxxxx :blue::kiss:


----------



## mrs_lukey

Congratulations on your prince!!


----------



## strawbell

I think girl


----------



## 4boys1girl

Yay...congrats! :)


----------



## lornapj83

Aww congrats and mine was defo a girl xx


----------

